# GTA Online - Plötzlich alleine in der Lobby



## Veralia (26. Dezember 2016)

*GTA Online - Plötzlich alleine in der Lobby*

Halli Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem welches GTA Online betrifft. Aber auch nur GTA Online. Im Offline Modus läuft alles einwandfrei.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich spiele und plötzlich ruckelt mein Spiel stark und im nächsten Moment verlassen alle außer mir die Lobby. Und ich verstehe nicht warum. 

Anbei ein Video, um es einmal zu verdeutlichen:

GTA Online Absturz? - YouTube

Ich selbst werde nicht aus dem Spiel geworfen, in der Form, dass das Spiel abstürzt. Ich kann danach ganz normal weiter spielen, nur eben alleine.


Woran könnte das liegen?

Ich habe eine 60k Leitung bei Unitymedia über das TV Kabel.

Meine PC Speccs sind:

1x Crucial MX100 256 GB
1x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 3,4 GHZ
2x Crucial Ballistix Sport 4 GB, DDR 3-1600
1x Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
1x Samsung SH-224DB
1x Sharkoon T28
1x LC Power Gold Series LC9550 500 Watt
1x MSI GTX 970 4G
1x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO

-----

Treiber sind alle aktuell

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: GTA Online - PlÃ¶tzlich alleine in der Lobby*

Liegt an IPv6 denke ich, hab das selbe Problem das es ab und zu dazu kommt. Fixen kann man das nicht da man ja leider keine Ports freischalten kann über IPv6. Musst du also mit Leben. Zumindest weißt du jetzt warum manchmal alle raus fliegen, aber warum dein GTA nur im Online Modus "abstürzt" ist mir jetzt leider ein Rätzel.


----------



## Veralia (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: GTA Online - Plötzlich alleine in der Lobby*

Aber ich benutze kein ipv6 sondern ipv4


----------



## DonCoco (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: GTA Online - Plötzlich alleine in der Lobby*

U.  Selbst wenn es an ipv 6 liegt. Die Probs hatte ich bei Kabel Deutschland mal. Beim Provider anrufen und der schaltet ipv 4 wieder dazu und meine Probs waren weg. 

Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Veralia (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: GTA Online - Plötzlich alleine in der Lobby*

Also könnte ich bei Unitymedia anrufen, und ihnen was genau sagen, damit sie verstehen, was ich von ihnen will?  Und hat das irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen?


----------



## DonCoco (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: GTA Online - Plötzlich alleine in der Lobby*



Veralia schrieb:


> Also könnte ich bei Unitymedia anrufen, und ihnen was genau sagen, damit sie verstehen, was ich von ihnen will?  Und hat das irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen?


Ich habe dem Typen am Telefon aufgezählt was alles nicht geht und was aber komischerweise geht. Hab ihm auch gesagt was ich alles selber probiert habe und er hat sofort bescheid gewusst an was es liegt. Hatte halt das Glück das alle Kabelkunden das Problem hatten und die es nur auf Anruf wieder zurück gestellt haben. 

Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Veralia (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: GTA Online - Plötzlich alleine in der Lobby*

Okay. Danke dir. 

Nachteile ergeben sich aber nicht?

//EDIT Habe nun eben angerufen und der Herr meinte, dass ich dann vielleicht eine HORIZON Box bräuchte, weil die über Ipv4 läuft oder den Buisness Tarif.  Es könnte nämlich am DSL Lite liegen.

Er sagt, das sei erstmal die letzte Möglichkeit. Nun hat er erstmal eine Störungsmeldung aufgenommen und die Techniker schauen sich meine Leitung mal an.


----------

